

Ask HN: Your thoughts on Google's purchase of Motorola? - instakill

I thought Motorola were dead and gone. Seems that they've been given a major lifeline here.
======
haasted
Looking through the comments on each of the two HN stories about this, should
probably give you an idea of what people on HN think of the purchase. :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2886342>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2886347>

------
stonemetal
Mostly confused. I don't really see the point of the purchase. Are they
planing on protecting their android partners like HTC and Samsung? Now that
the hard part is done (brand building), are they going to consume the market
by having their own internal projects release before everyone else and be the
best supported? Is there going to be a HTC\Samsung\LG etc. fork of Android?

